# المنتديات الخاصة > منتدى الوظائف الشاغرة >  إشترك معنا في اقوي سيرفر iptv العالمي

## فهمي سامر

*أستمتع بمشاهدة اكثر من +8900 قناة مشفرة وغيرمشفره شاملة قنوات الـ  beinsports  وقنوات OSN  وقنوات MBC HD،وقنوات beoutq  بالاضافة الى مكتبة   من الافلام والمسلسلات العربيه والأجنبية والهندية والكرتون تحدث دورياً  وبجودات عالية :
الاجهزه التى يعمل عليها الاشتراك
نوع الجهاز :
1-اندرويد
2-ايفون
3-كمبيوتر 
4-Android box اندوريد بوكس
5-apple TV ابل تيفي
6-smart TV سمارت تي في
سيرفر مستقر بدون تقطيع
جودة ممتازة  ( HD + FULL HD + 4K)
يوجد تجربة مجانية لمدة 24 ساعة
 تواصل معنا على الواتس باضغط على الرابط التالي يحولك مباشرة بدون عناء*
*https://wa.me/201553938260*
*
*
*عبر تويتر*
* https://twitter.com/IPTV00418040?s=09*
*
*
*موقعنا*
*http://iptvlivevip.com*
*
*
*https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q-rGP9yjPd4*
*
*

----------

